# Blood in poop! help



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so i let jujubean out to fly in the house today,he has been sitting on the nest alot today so i was expecting a large poop but there was also a small amount of blood,it was on the white part of the poop. i understand this is a must see vet situation but our car just stopped working and all the monmey went to that this week and we barley have food in the house so i cannot go to the vet tomorrow,im going to call every one if know tomorrow to try to get some money loaned to me(which i never do).
he has been wormed once since i v had him.he just got ACV water yesterday for the first time. and i fallowed the 1tsp per gallon measurement.

Is he going to die? omg i love this bird more than anything. I dont know what to do until i can get the cash to go to the vet,i may need to start pawning things Has anyone ever dealt with this issue?

btw jujubean is acting vary normal and has been this whole time,hes playing and vocal but i know things could change vary fast if he is sick.any advice? im freaking out ill try to post a photo soon


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is it VERY red blood? That is, a bright red instead of a darker colored blood? If so, that would be "frank blood". This would mean that it wasn't coming from deep in the intestines or from the kidneys--it would have to be from the something near the vent (in the piping). Don't suppose you can post a picture of such a poop?

Pidgey


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

it was vary bright red,it was along with a large nesting poop.
can it be worms?

i took a photo but my image hosting site is down for some reason,perfect timing ill sign up for a new one and get the photo on here.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok so didnt notice the blood till i wiped it up off the floor,so its not the shape it was,u can see the blood on the napkin



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kailey, most times when you see blood in droppings it is caused by infection, either from worms, cocci or bacteria. Since money is tight, you may want to call the feed store I found for you to get the worm medicine you used on Bunny from, to remind you:

Base Line Feed Store
21015 Van **** Ave
Warren, MI 48089 
(586) 757-4120

See if they have a medicine in stock called Sulmet or Albon, if not, there are a number of other sulfa based meds, see what they have for fowl that is sulfa based. This med will treat for cocci and a number of bacterial infections and if things do not start to look better for Jujubean once on this med, we can try worming again. Did any worms pass the first time Jujubean was wormed?

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

HI Kailey,


Post some more images...see if you can use better lighting, and acheive a more true color...




Phil
Lv


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

try this website it should help 

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

juju has had normal droppings ever since this one time,thank you dobato! i will call in the morning and see if they have that .and no he did not pass any worms the first time i wormed him,i only wormed him 2 months ago .thank you so much for the help,ill post tomrrow

pdpbison,im vary sorry for the pics not being the best,i tryed several times(20 pics) to get a better pic of the poop but my camera is so old and messed up i cant do much about it,im vary sorry.my luck has been down latly 

iv been watching his poo ever since,everything looks normal

thank you gogo10131 that is a vary nice site and does help


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kailey, I would go ahead and get the med if possible. There could still be small traces of occult blood (blood is still there, just not easily seen). Bleeding is not normal thing and the one good view of it may be a sign something is brewing. Keep trying to see if you can get a few clear shots of Jujubean's droppings to post.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok i called,they dont have either and do not have any other sulfa based meds.........i called a few other places and am not finding it,im kinda scared.....id like to buy these med.the guy that u talked to said he could get it by next week but id like to try to get the meds asap,what should i do? most huge feed stores are hours from me i cannot make it that far in the messed up car.

i agree karyn i need to get these meds even if i dont see blood,im vary concered and want my baby to live,im going to try to find somethings to pawn,that would be the only way i can go to the vet before Friday. i always have funds set aside for my birds but this time 2 days before this happend,our trans went out on the car...bad week for sure,poor juju .i dont have the poop from yesterday any more,the bf threw it away not knowing what it was.i can pics of his poops today? would that help? today his poop is firm round little poops with the white cap,if photos of this would help ill post some.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok i found the sulmet! i found a store that is 30 minutes away that has it im so happy, now will this treat what you think is wrong with him? im going to get it in a few hours.is there a certin kind to get or all sulmet the same?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sulmet is mostly the same, should be 12.5%, although I think they do make a 25%, I know this for sure with generics of Sulmet, mostly likely the same for it as well. Since he is not critical, I would just mix 1 1/2 tablespoons (this is for the 12.5%, 1/2 of this for the 25%) in a gallon of water and use this as his sole water source for 5 days (shake bottle well before measuring out the dose). The thing is because we don't know exactly what the nature of his illness is, there is a chance that Bunny could have picked up something from him, so please keep a very close eye on her. If there are even little changes in her demeanor, activity, droppings, feeding..anything...., I would treat her as well.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok so i have no way to separate them,i only have 1 cage,so any water i put out for juju will be drank by bunny as well.should i try to separate them? thank you so much Karyn for your advice! id be lost without u. i hope the meds help him. so if i dont see blood again,what else should i look for? how do i know the meds help?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Treating Bunny prophylactically with the meds will not be an issue, as when fanciers flock treat for many illnesses, all birds get treated. The Sulmet will be quite a good med to have on hand for the future as well, the Sulfa drug in it is similar to the the one in a popular caged bird med, that is for many kinds of infections. Keep it in a cool dark place when storing it and it should be good for a least a few years, if not more.

Well, of course you do not want to see blood again, you want to see healthy looking active birds that are eating well and producing good looking droppings.

Please put up some photos of Jujubean's droppings a day or two after stopping the Sulmet and let's have a look at how things are looking.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

lol i guess that was kinda a dumb question,the meds are on the way now(hubby picking it up) i will give it to them today and as you said for the next 5 daysi hope this soves it but i wont get my hopes up,iv been peeking in on them ever 20 minutes,im vary 

ever since the episode his poops have looked great ,hes eating and drinking.im pretty much camped out in the pij room so i can keep an eye on my babies,i have been a wreck ever since. thanks again and ill post photos in 6-7 days,will barrow a better camera


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

btw i got the 12.5 and mixed in the 1 and 1/2 tbsp in the gallon,they already drank some.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good, please keep us updated.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so so sorry i didnt post when i said i would,my internet was down until today.here is a pics of the droppings iv sen after the 5 days of meds,what do ya think?
these were taking a few days after the meds,and yesterday


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

You're just showing off with such nice droppings! Looks very good.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very nice droppings.


Indeed, you are the envy of many!


I feel inspired now to make a Color Image Calandar, where, each Month's Page is an image of a particular 'dropping', and, a digressive text about what may be surmised or postulated about it.

Anyway, good going!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

what a great idea pdpbison! i would buy one thanks so much you guys,i feel alot better now that you both gave me good input.thank you so much dobato for helping me with this whole thing,juju says thank you too!


----------

